# found. shocking system. t-bay



## da.wells

I found a shocking system and ammo bag today in my duck blind. The only thing is I didnt hunt yesterday. 

For the person that left it there. 
I left it there out of decency. Maybe next time you crawl in someelses stand after they did all the work and spent their money and time you will reconsider. I shoud have just kept it for rent


----------



## aquafowlr

I'm glad your being decent but if you don't want someone in "your" blind you should build it on private property. Not on public land. You should be happy he didn't burn it down. As you can tell I'm not a fan of blinds on public property.


----------



## Backwater1

Public or private?


----------



## 98aggie77566

Here we go.......


----------



## bearwhiz

aquafowlr said:


> I'm glad your being decent but if you don't want someone in "your" blind you should build it on private property. Not on public land. You should be happy he didn't burn it down. As you can tell I'm not a fan of blinds on public property.


Not everyone can afford a lease on private land. Public is for everyone.


----------



## AndyThomas

Lol! You gotta love public duck hunters...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## topwateraddict

I have built blinds out in the bay before and have never expected for anybody else to hunt them. At the end of the day It's public land and the best I can hope for is whoever else hunts it leaves it as they found it. Yes my money, time, blood, sweat and tears when into it but I do realize it's not private property and anybody and their grandmother can access it if they want to. It's just the way it is and it comes with "free" hunting territory. The only way you will prevent somebody from not hunting "your" blind on public land is to either stand guard 24/7 or not build one at all. I just chose to build one and if i get to hunt it a handful of times and it remains in good shape from other hunters using it then I consider it a successful season.


----------



## gnspeed

For what its worth i have 3 in PUBLIC areas and if someone hunts while im not there who cares,i have had people add brush when hunting it, so if they dont tear it up why get mad its PUBLIC.You will meet this person who has the same intrest as you.Somebody was probably in HIS BLIND(on PUBLIC PROPERTY)Although i would have taken it home and left note to make sure rightful owner gets stuff back.Hope you and owner of said stuff meet and become friends.If your still mad that sucks and you should maybe try private or just use said material and buid bridge to get over it.Good Luck to your season and most important be safe.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

Is this your first year hunting public waters? Bay blinds get hunted by anyone and everyone.


----------



## spurgersalty

bearwhiz said:


> Not everyone can afford a lease on private land. Public is for everyone.


So.....it's.....okay......for.......some.......dik.......to......lay......claim......to.....an......area......with.......a.......blind.........and......expect........everyone........else........to.....not......hunt......it?
Did I type that slow enough for you?

Â©


----------



## aquafowlr

Yea, I don't have any leases. Nor do I have any blinds on public waters. Enough said.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

spurgersalty said:


> So.....it's.....okay......for.......some.......dik.......to......lay......claim......to.....an......area......with.......a.......blind.........and......expect........everyone........else........to.....not......hunt......it?
> Did I type that slow enough for you?
> 
> Â©


No. Spurger you are wrong.

If he didn't hunt opening morning there, after "all" that work, then he deserves someone hunting the blind.

I typed fast. I hope they can keep up! :-D

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

aquafowlr said:


> I'm glad your being decent but if you don't want someone in "your" blind you should build it on private property. Not on public land. You should be happy he didn't burn it down. As you can tell I'm not a fan of blinds on public property.


You have some issues as well...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## dwilliams35

What do you mean by shocking system: an electric dog collar, or is this guy telephoning fish?


----------



## reeltimer

aquafowlr said:


> Yea, I don't have any leases. Nor do I have any blinds on public waters. Enough said.


Are you a decoy?

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## spurgersalty

dwilliams35 said:


> What do you mean by shocking system: an electric dog collar, or is this guy telephoning fish?


Behavioral therapy. And I bet his wife is peesed he forgot it.

Â©


----------



## S-3 ranch

:smile:


spurgersalty said:


> So.....it's.....okay......for.......some.......dik.......to......lay......claim......to.....an......area......with.......a.......blind.........and......expect........everyone........else........to.....not......hunt......it?
> Did I type that slow enough for you?
> 
> Â©


yes it is it is public water, I own land in Guadalupe bay and even though it is private land most folks think it is public , all I do is is grab the decoys that are left out by early hunter and send them scooting and tell them a possible place that is totally public 
But yes I have burnt up blind when a person is a real jack ax:headknock
Point being don't ever be shocked that your blind is gone ! Just ask your local GW why , most people just want you to come and ask ,just make sure it is off private land did us land owners say that slowly enough ? But if you are out on open water it is 1st come 1st serve


----------



## Backwater1

I just wish the same folks who put their blood, sweat, money and tears would spend the same amount of effort removing the thousands of landscaping timbers, T-posts, 2x4s and all the other **** that they conveniently aren't so possessive of when February rolls around.


----------



## justletmein

Backwater1 said:


> I just wish the same folks who put their blood, sweat, money and tears would spend the same amount of effort removing the thousands of landscaping timbers, T-posts, 2x4s and all the other **** that they conveniently aren't so possessive of when February rolls around.


This.

Structures erected on public property should be required to have owner tags/labels so as to facilitate cleanup after they become abandoned.


----------



## btreybig

Couldnt even make it out of the first weekend before the Public Vs Private threads started.... :headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## Rack Ranch

Did you have a good hunt?


----------



## toehead

*Potlicking duck blinds*

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=662217

Here is a thread from earlier on the same thing.


----------



## altez

toehead said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=662217
> 
> Here is a thread from earlier on the same thing.


Parody thread


----------



## Dog N Decoys

The best way to solve the issue of blind ownership on public property .


----------



## bigfishtx

If you put a blind in the national forrest do ya think anyone else would use it?

I know it is unethical, but it happens. Shoulda taken the stuff and posted it on craigslist to find the owner.


----------



## spurgersalty

pilar said:


> :smile:yes it is it is public water, I own land in Guadalupe bay and even though it is private land most folks think it is public , all I do is is grab the decoys that are left out by early hunter and send them scooting and tell them a possible place that is totally public
> But yes I have burnt up blind when a person is a real jack ax:headknock
> Point being don't ever be shocked that your blind is gone ! Just ask your local GW why , most people just want you to come and ask ,just make sure it is off private land did us land owners say that slowly enough ? But if you are out on open water it is 1st come 1st serve


Well that sux to have to deal with that.
But, just think about all the extra income you can make from decoy sales

Â©


----------



## ReelBigFish79

bigfishtx said:


> If you put a blind in the national forrest do ya think anyone else would use it?
> 
> I know it is unethical, but it happens. Shoulda taken the stuff and posted it on craigslist to find the owner.


Blinds on federal land are first come first serve. You do NOT own the rights to them. If you leave it, it is available for who ever comes along. I've had it happen.......

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

da.wells said:


> I found a shocking system and ammo bag today in my duck blind. The only thing is I didnt hunt yesterday.
> 
> For the person that left it there.
> I left it there out of decency. Maybe next time you crawl in someelses stand after they did all the work and spent their money and time you will reconsider. I shoud have just kept it for rent


1. Public water, public blind.
2. If they hunted it while you weren't there ... who cares, it's not like you had to fight them out of it when you wanted to hunt it.
3. How could anyone possibly expect a blind in "t-bay" to not get hunted - it's only next to one of the largest populations in the entire nation.
4. Worst thread ever.
5. Nice catfish.


----------



## Rack Ranch

One of the greatest things about being down here around Rockport, the guides put blinds up everywhere....


----------



## Jock Ewing

Backwater1 said:


> I just wish the same folks who put their blood, sweat, money and tears would spend the same amount of effort removing the thousands of landscaping timbers, T-posts, 2x4s and all the other **** that they conveniently aren't so possessive of when February rolls around.


You bet


----------



## jenks13

toehead said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=662217
> 
> Here is a thread from earlier on the same thing.


That's one of the best laughs I've had in a while.


----------

